# Aldi baby and toddler event next week



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi guys, I don't know if any one is interested, but aldi have a baby and toddler event starting thur 30th. Looking at baby wipes 4 packs for £2.49 nappies are £7.49 for 78 shampoo, bubblebath all for 99p plus loads more.bargins. I am going to be making a trip next.week x


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi Macgyver, ive noticed that too plus lots of other places holding baby and toddler or mother and baby offers, especially in morrisons , tescos etc. Managed to get my granddaughter ( to be )  lots of things for her first birthday .


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Oooh fab, thanks! Last time they held this they had Tomee Tipee (spelling?  ) cups, bowls and spoons for good prices and I could do with some more. Also I can recommend the nappies, they're great and good value


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Lolly, I'm gutted. We've always used the aldi nappies and i cant reommend them highly enough. They are utterly fab and so cheap but little man has ridiculously sensitive skin and in the last few months has developed a reaction to them. He developed a terrible rash (it is awful) and the only nappies it goes away with are pampers active fit....typical one of the most expensive.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

What expensive taste your little man has Flash   But seriously, poor mite, glad you've found a solution, I'm sure he's worth the extra pennies. How is he with wipes? xxx


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

hey Lolly, at morrisons they have their event going on, i got a tommee tippe mickey mouse cup with handles for a £1
bowl, fork and spoon both £1 each too, they also have other character stuff too, its very worth while getting hold off, Grand-daughter loves mickey mouse club house so everything for her birthday is Mickey mouse. x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Flash, pampers mega boxes are on offer at Morrisons at the mo' although the offer ends tomorrow so lots of stores may have sold out. £7.50 for a mega box.

That aldi wipe price isn't that good tbh, they're normally 79p for a pack of 80 anyway. But the nappy price is good. We have tonnes of nappies at the mo from the sainsburys/tesco/Morrisons events!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

£7.50 blinking heck Katie, that's fab. I thought I Did well getting mega packs from asda for £11. Think I'll be visiting morrisons tomorrow .  I'll be storing them in the car at this rate  

Lolly, he's terrible. In an emergency the only ones I can use are pampers sensitive but usually it's just cotton wool, water and a drop of this lotion we have on prescription from his dermatologist. His skin is so beautifully clear and soft that no- one believes us that his exczema is so bad but he's bathed twice a day and lotioned another 3 times a day. It's hard work but lovely bonding time for the 2 of us. He brings me his creams now when he wants a relax and chill out. My hands have never been so smooth lol.xx


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Flash

Completely off topic but if you put oats in tights into the bath its great for skin. Our eldest has ridiculously sensitive skin to the point we can't use anything other than e45 cream on his skin and oilatum in the bath. If he gets bad we use the oats in tights and for him it works. 
We were also prescribed an antihistamine to use daily and flare ups are rare.

The aldi event is pretty good and I agree the nappies are great.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

carrying on the off topic theme..flash123...try using washable wipes/cut up old flannels/t shirts etc..and make a small solution of water and a camomile tea bag every day..you could add lavender oil too but thats optional..it works wonders.  loopylous tip of oats in the bath is also a brilliant one..keep it in mind also for chicken pox!
if you child has such sensitive skin then i wouldnt touch any type of commercial wipe with a barge pole..the reason these places sell them so cheap is that they are full of horrible chemicals ..even the so called sensitive ones. disposable nappies are all also full of nasties

once LO's bum has healed maybe consider using cloth nappies..no nasty chemicals in them…


kj x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Claudia, that sounds fantastic value! Will be sure to pop by!  

Flash, poor little man, sounds very difficult. Little pink has recently developed a little eczema, although nowhere near the same extent as your poor little man. We have been prescribed hydromol cream to apply 4 times daily. I though the same, fab for bonding, quite like baby massage, relaxing etc. Unfortunately she screams the place down on each application   I thought she would get used to it but it's been over 3 weeks now and no improvement. Her skin is lovely but I  hate enforcing the distress on her so frequently


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Lolly, word of warning....be careful with hydromol. Our little man was on that in FC. But They used it in the bath and not rubbed on his skin. It blocked the pipe, formed a solid mass and disconnected the waste pipe! Hence we have a cupboard full lol. I can imagine how upsetting that is for both you and little pink, bless her. 

Fab ideas about the oats. Dippy question I know but about how much do you use. Do you use a whole tight leg? I have visions of a giant size oat sausage along side his baths octonauts. 

I love leaning his bum with camomile tea but I haven't tried adding lavender yet. I know this is disgusting but I find with just the water and tea it takes an awful lot of washing to fully get the smell of poo (could be just pur little man, hedoes seem to produce industrial size and smelling poos!) off so adding lavender might help that aswell. 

Fab ideas ladies, as always. Thanks xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

on the giant tight leg, how distressing that could be!! Also read your hydromol warning wrong and thought you were referring to something else when you mentioned the 'blocked pipe'   Oh dear, it's been one of those days   Thankfully it hadn't even occurred to me to add to the bath water, but thanks because it could have crossed my mind at some point xxx


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha I think our lo would have fit if we filled the whole tight leg. We just put about a decent sized mug of oats in. We fold the tights back on themselves just to make sure it doesn't split. We leave it in the bath and lo will have 4 or 5 baths with same oats. Just give it a good squeeze once its in bath, makes water nice and milky.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Loopy you're a star, thanks for that


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We used the oats when LO had Chicken Pox - he loved playing with it!  Great, cheap, healthy bath toy.


----------

